# Maryland 2017



## RandomDude (Jul 13, 2017)

Another 2-day competition in Maryland!

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/Maryland2017

All the cool kids will be there


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 13, 2017)

RandomDude said:


> All the cool kids will be there


Glad I'm considered a cool kid


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 13, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> Glad I'm considered a cool kid


I'll be the judge of that.

Katie Hull
Catie Kull
Catil Kud
..
..
.....
..
cool kid

eh whatever


----------



## CrystallineCuber (Jul 13, 2017)

Hopefully I'll be one of the cool kids.  I'm hoping to have 2x2, 4x4, and Pyraminx added to my repertoire by then...


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 13, 2017)

Im shooting for sub-10... (3x3)


----------



## Kian (Jul 19, 2017)

It's been a long time since a DC area competition. I'm in.


----------



## Draranor (Jul 19, 2017)

I wish I wasn't so far from Maryland. I'd love to go to a competition there


----------

